# MK6 GTI Trunk Setup Ideas



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

im gonna to start piecing my air ride together and want to know of any ideas on trunk setups under the carpet.

either with or without the spare tire


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Alot of MKV and MKVI in here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4016771-show-me-your-trunk
Mine is in my sig


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Look up rat4life and go to his flickr its in his sig


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

this is a mk6 GTI (propsal) that i did


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Minor_Threat said:


> this is a mk6 GTI (propsal) that i did


Is the spare tire hard to get out of the trunk like that or hard to run everything with the spare there


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...V-air-line-(into-hatch)-while-retaining-spare


----------



## koncdead (Dec 12, 2011)

3gal tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Plan on redoing my trunk. :thumbup: for more pics.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

hussdog426 said:


> Is the spare tire hard to get out of the trunk like that or hard to run everything with the spare there


just need to tilt the tank up a little bit since the sensor is kinda in the way, but no not hard to take out.

now that i have a dakota sensor also attached to the tank, i kinda ran out of room for any more attachments. this 5 gal skinny is kinda long and i have no room to use the side taps. i plan to order the accuair 5 gal since its a little shorter so i can use the side ports and access the spare easier.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

prospal said:


> just need to tilt the tank up a little bit since the sensor is kinda in the way, but no not hard to take out.
> 
> now that i have a dakota sensor also attached to the tank, i kinda ran out of room for any more attachments. this 5 gal skinny is kinda long and i have no room to use the side taps. i plan to order the accuair 5 gal since its a little shorter so i can use the side ports and access the spare easier.


Now in probably going to get a regular 5 gallon tank


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

hussdog426 said:


> Now in probably going to get a regular 5 gallon tank


 accuair aluminum tank is pretty small, easy to find a place for.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7032/6565729289_5e14b0c96c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3175 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7018/6565733395_9da23bd050_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3189 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7189/6878939237_3f780c23d6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1707 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7201/6799381926_27a2c2ac89_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1913 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6122/6000909728_5c8ebf7c29_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1174 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6025/6000911912_fd7d62b1c3_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1185 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
also you could do this way to any hatchaback and save tons of space.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7189/6934135597_f5a2520f32_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1760 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> accuair aluminum tank is pretty small, easy to find a place for.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7032/6565729289_5e14b0c96c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3175 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7018/6565733395_9da23bd050_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3189 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7189/6878939237_3f780c23d6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1707 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


its it difficult to use a 5 gallon skinny tank with spare tire


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

hussdog426 said:


> its it difficult to use a 5 gallon skinny tank with spare tire


nope, check out rat4life's flickr.

I've done it with a spare, definitely not difficult at all.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

itzkv said:


> nope, check out rat4life's flickr.
> 
> I've done it with a spare, definitely not difficult at all.


ok thanks ill check out his flickr


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> this is a mk6 GTI (propsal) that i did


How will you empty the tank?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

gtipwnz said:


> How will you empty the tank?


Also would like to know that


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

How important is it to empty the tank? I have 2 water traps before the tank that I empty regularly, but I really can't access the tank.


----------

